# M3 thinks it's rolling backwards



## AZBMT (Oct 9, 2018)

This has happened a few times already and has caught me by surprise. I get in the car, press on the brake, wait for the car to initialize (!!) then put the car in reverse to back out of my garage or a parking lot. Occasionally the car will halt, stop itself and display a message about preventing the car from rolling... I'm certain I pressed on the accelerator pedal slightly to start the motion backwards then most likely let the momentum of the car move it on its own. I end up half way in the lane blocking other cars and have to re-engage Reverse again. Somewhat of a safety issue. I don't see how the car can think that I am not paying attention since I am inside the car! Has anyone had this happen?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

AZBMT said:


> Has anyone had this happen?


Yes. This happens when you don't have your seatbelt on, IIRC.
Or it might have been a combination of no seatbelt and lifting myself partially out of the seat as I turned around.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I've had this happen if I had the door open to judge, in the seat but no belt, because I just want to inch it up a bit. It doesn't pop up till it moves a little then stops on its own.
I'm not sure, but it may happen if it thinks it is rolling more than commanded due to slope. Try turning on creep. And this is where some folks wish creep could be activated by GPS to turn on only in their driveway etc.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

JWardell said:


> I've had this happen if I had the door open to judge, in the seat but no belt, because I just want to inch it up a bit. It doesn't pop up till it moves a little then stops on its own.
> I'm not sure, but it may happen if it thinks it is rolling more than commanded due to slope. Try turning on creep. And this is where some folks wish creep could be activated by GPS to turn on only in their driveway etc.


You could add Creep to an Easy Entry or "Driveway" profile and switch to your normal profile when going on a drive.


----------



## AZBMT (Oct 9, 2018)

I just realized what is really happening... I am not closing the door completely when this happens. Makes sense now.


----------



## AZBMT (Oct 9, 2018)

Another thing that I did realize as well, is that when going in reverse, I still get most of my weight off the seat in order to twist around to the rear. I do that by pushing on the dead man pedal with my left foot and using my right arm on the seat. I believe the car thinks there is no one in the seat and so it stops the car! I have tested this by deliberately leaving some weight on the seat while doing this maneuver and it seems to be OK now. So, the door not being closed will do it, but I think that the weight off the seat does it too.


----------

